# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Bukurit e bjeshkëve  të sharrit.

## bela70

Këtu mund të postoni të gjith nga të tri anë e sharit(Shqipri,Kosov dhe Maqedoni),pra mos nguroni ta e kompletojm dhe nje pjes nga bukurit tona natyrore qe kemi.

----------


## bela70

Pamje nga Bjeshka e Velibeut

----------


## bela70

Ja dhe liqeni i shterur!!!

----------


## bela70

Një pamje nga e njëjta bjeshk

----------


## bela70

Tban i plaqkitur,shkatruar!!

----------


## bela70

Ujvarat...

----------


## bela70

Ujvara....

----------


## bela70

Ujvara,pjesa tjetër

----------


## bela70

T'bani i qobanve

----------


## bela70

Qobani me dhen...

----------


## bela70

Nje dite dimri ne Restelic

----------


## irexha

mrekulli te papershkruara, me fjale. keto bjeshket e sharrit. 
Kush do me sqaroje dicka? Ku i bien keto bjeshke? dhe se a kufizohen me SHqiprine ne bjeshken e quajtur Sylbice ose me sakt,me majen e gjerovices? mbetem ne pritje te sqarimit lidhur me kete pyetje.

----------


## bela70

Tungjatjeta.Do mundohem te jap sadopak sqarim,aq sa kam dijeni per keto bjeshk.Bjeshkt e sharit  kufizohen apo me mir te themi bejne pjes ne tri ane Kosove, Shqiperi dhe Maqedoni ku pjesa me e madhe e tyre shtrihet ne Maqedoni,nderesa keto foto qe i kam postuar un jan te fotografuara ne trekufijshin(Kosov,Shqiperi,Maqedoni) ne anen Kosovare.Keto bjeshke bajn pjes ne komunen e Sharit(Dragashit)e cila eshte nen komunen e Prizrenit pra menjefjal eshte ne rethin e Prizrenit.
Ndersa ne lidhje me sylbicen nuk e kam iden se nga i bie ajo pjes.
E gjerovica gjindet ne masivin e bjeshkve te Deqanit(me sakt ne bjeshket e vokshit)e cila poashtu kufizohet me shqiperi ama ne an te kundert me bjeshket e sharit.
Besoj se sadokudo tashi te kam jap njeqik orjentimi.

----------


## bela70

Pamje nga Restelica

----------


## Kreksi

> mrekulli te papershkruara, me fjale. keto bjeshket e sharrit. 
> Kush do me sqaroje dicka? Ku i bien keto bjeshke? dhe se a kufizohen me SHqiprine ne bjeshken e quajtur Sylbice ose me sakt,me majen e gjerovices? mbetem ne pritje te sqarimit lidhur me kete pyetje.


Ketu gjinden malet e Sharrit

----------


## irexha

SHume faleminderit  per kete shpjegim deri ne detaje. Besoj se ne te ardhmen do te kemi ndonje foto tjeter te ketyre bjeshkeve, pse jo edhe te tjerave.

----------


## FierAkja143

wow sa te bukura!

----------


## brigada138

Shume foto te bukura ,shpresoj se ne vere(kur te iki per pushime) dhe une do te postoj foto nga keto bjeshke te mrekullueshme,sepse kam pire une hiq me pak se 24 vjet nga keto bjeshke .flm bela 70 per keto foto ,neseke bere ndonje foto nga bjeshket e kuklibegut apo bresanes te lutem postoje se kam shume mall,se garant ke vizituar keto fshatra se atje ka njerez qe kane hobi qente e sharrit dhe besoj se njeh shume njerez tung

----------


## Brari

asnji lis e asnji dru spo shoh..
a ashtu ka qen ne shekuj Sharri apo shqiptari ja ka gri me sopat..?

----------


## DYDRINAS

Bjeshkët e Sharrit

Nga Wikipedia, Enciklopedia e Lirë

Shtrihen në Jug-Lindje të Kosovës duke filluar nga afersia e Prizrenit dhe shkon pjerrtas me majet apo thepave në formë piramidale të radhitura njera pas tjetrës apo siç e quante qe nga antikiteti populli ilir, majat e sharres, nga ngjajshmëria në thepat e sharres, qe formojn figura të njëpasnjishme karakteristike në zemër të ballkanit. Bjeshkët e Sharrit jan të njohura qysh nga antikiteti në dokumente të autorve të ndryshëm, që nga shekulli i V p.e.s. më emrin Mont Scardus, nga Herodoti, i cili i pershkrun edhe fiset ilire dhe kufizimet e tyre. Nder shekuj keto vargmale sherbyen si mur natyrorë, mbrojtëse nga sulmet barbare, drejt Maqedonisë dhe greqisë ku konsideroheshin si të pakapercyeshme. Më vonë, me ardhjen e turqve në Ballkan, Malet e Sharrit u quajten Çar-dagh, ne dokumentet ottomane dhe europiane. Maja më e lartë nga fillojn keto vargmale, mendohet se emrin e ka me origjinen frenge, "Pamje e bukur" "le bo ten" e qe mbeti pastaj ne popull si Maja e Lubotenit e cila kulminon 2553m mbi nivelin e detit.

Shqiptarët e kosoves dhe të maqedonisë jan tepër të lidhur shpirtërishtë më keto male dhe i konsideron si të shenjta. Në muajn Qershorë, për çdo vitë mbahet një procesion në drejtim të Lebotenit, duke hecur këmbë deri në lartë, ku marrin pjesë me mija randone(kembesorë) në shenjë respekti ndaj kesaj bukurie natyrore që njerzit jan të vetedijshëm në mbrojtjen e ambijentit dhe pylltarisë, flores dhe faunes që është shumë e pasur në keto bjeshkë. Mu ne maje të malit të Pamjes se Bukur apo Lebotenit, rrjedh nje burim i madh uji që vendasit e e ketyre anve e quajnë Pusi i Nikës.

----------

